# which is the best SR20DET to fit in a b13?



## Guest (Apr 12, 2003)

I have a 92 sentra se-r, and I want to put the best motor in it that I can fit in it, i have about 4000 to spend on engine work and i want to get the best i can get with that. so help me out please.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

There's the Bluebird DET and GTi-R DET. The Bluebird is equipped w/ a T25 turbo, smaller injectors and a smaller TMIC. The GTi-R DET comes w/ a T28 turbo, larger injectors (sizes I don't know) and a larger TMIC. Those are the MAIN differences that everyone talks about. I believe (Do not quote me) that the rods are different on the Gti-R as well? Or, you could do your own turbo setup since you already have an SR, you could do a T3/T04 setup, search around at SR20performance.com. It's a good start. Also search at SE-R.net. I don't know how much turbo stuff they have there. And our "buddy" forum is SR20deforum.com. A lot of the guys over there are turbo'd. And if you don't want turbo, go w/ the SR20VE. Damn good motor, my buddy just picked one up, don't know price, but they are very good motors. If I didn't cover some stuff, please follow my post up with more information.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

theres also the Avenir SR20DET


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2003)

will the gti-r engine bolt up to a fwd transmission? and does anyone know a site that sells them, and how much are they?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I don't know any sites, but they usually go for around $2000-$2500. I'm sure if you searched around you could find them cheaper. And yes, the SR20 transmission bolts up to it.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

http://www.jgycustoms.com

Thank me later


You need a lot of info on doing the install. I would suggest you go with the Avenier DET, which is newer than the BB DET. The GTI-R is a little bit of a hassle because of many of the parts that are unique to it and expensive at the same time. 

Any AWD DET will bolt right up to your car and tranny, no worries. But remember you will need do install a lot more than just the engine. You will need piping, maf, upgraded ecu, downpipe, exhaust, gauges, etc.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

the SR20DET that comes in the Sunny comes with 205bhp and has a t25 turbo, there are 370cc injectors on it and it has 8.5:1 compression ratio pistons.
The SR20DET comes with 220bhp and has a t28 turbo, there are 444cc injectors, and 8.3:1 compression ratio pistons. the internals are a little beefier too! 
The SR20VE comes with a whopping 220 hp all motor. it has 11:1 compression ratio pistons and i think 370cc injectors. it also has the variable valve timing. Nothing like hearing vtec kick in on an sr20 motor. 
The desision making is really up to you. sr20 is sr20 when it comes to durability (in most cases). its almost as simple as just keeping the oil changed compared to the mazda and honda engines that are in the same class. for you it really boils down to, Which one do i want. and again, i would do some seriuos soul searching on SE-R.net


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

the second sr20, im reffering to the GTi-R.


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

Gti-R SR20 should be at least 8years old now. If you don't care about age, you can get it and couple it with an FF SR20DET transmission. Gti-R SR20DET also has larger cams and has four throttles.
I think I would opt for Avenir'sSR20DET. The engine is newer and camshafts operating system can resist higher revs than those from Bluebird.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

You rated the hp on the sr20ve a little too high. From what I have read about it from different information sources, here is what I came to find out

sr20ve ~ 187 hp
sr30ve ~ 276 hp


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

but the SR20VET is like 287HP


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

well guys, then fact is it doesn't matter really. the fact is, its all sr20. and Winston, as you can see the true ability of this engine by our arguments on how much power one has, not how much it can handle. you have chosen wisley to get into the nissan world.


----------



## V.Putin (Apr 14, 2003)

SR20VE is naturally a racing engine with higher revs than most of the car selling today(except for S2000). I personally like this engine except for the fact that it only comes with an extroid CVT transmission(In Japan). If I get this engine, I'll replace the transmission with either 5 or 6 speed manual.

Before I reach the end of my life, I'll do whatever it takes to get a feeling of what Sr20VET is like.


----------

